# [solved] app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2 failed

## schmidicom

Vor einigen Tagen wurde das ebuild für "app-office/libreoffice-3.6.1.2" durch "app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2" ersetzt und nun werde ich logischerweise von emerge zum Update gedrängt wogegen ich auch nichts einzuwenden hätte wenn es den funktionieren würde.

Bei jedem Versuch es zu bauen bricht es an der selben Stelle (Modul 35/43) ab und jammert in der Konsole herum (siehe unten) es würde etwas mit "l10ntools" (womit vermutlich "app-office/libreoffice-l10n" gemeint sein dürfte) nicht stimmen. Das neuinstallieren von "app-office/libreoffice-l10n-3.6.1.2" (was die aktuellste Version im Portage ist und laut ebuild von "app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2" auch die passende) bringt keine Besserung ausserdem hat es bisher damit auch immer funktioniert also nehme ich mal an das dieses Paket in Ordnung ist.

Hat einer von euch ne Idee? Ohne Office lässt es sich nämlich schlecht Arbeiten und das "noch" installierte 3.6.1.2 hat schon eine defekte lib.

```
=============

(35/43) Building module cli_ure

=============

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/cli_ure/inc

Entering /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/cli_ure/version

/bin/cp version.txt ../unxlngx6.pro/bin/cliureversion.mk

cli_ure deliver

Module 'cli_ure' delivered successfully. 1 files copied, 4 files unchanged

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

        Oh dear - something failed during the build - sorry !

  For more help with debugging build errors, please see the section in:

            http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development

  internal build errors:

ERROR: error 512 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/l10ntools/prj

 it seems that the error is inside 'l10ntools', please re-run build

 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:

build_error.log should contain the captured output of the failed module(s)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

To rebuild a specific module:

make l10ntools.clean # optional

make l10ntools

when the problem is isolated and fixed, re-run 'make'

make[1]: *** [build-packimages] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2'

make: *** [build] Fehler 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   (no error message)

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 9009:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       make build || die

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=oracle-jdk-bin-1.7  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/oracle-jdk-bin-1.7.0.7"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.6 -target 1.6" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2'
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Oct 10, 2012 12:04 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## franzf

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-933078-start-0.html

Kannst ja mit den extensions rumspielen...

Ansonsten wäre noch interessant, wie viel MB Ram/Swap/Platz in $PORTAGE_BUILDDIR du hast - und ein emerge --info wg. C[XX]_FLAGS usw.

Wg. "broken lib": ist das (mal wieder) wegen nem poppler update? Ich hab pdfimport mittlerweile deaktiviert, weil ich das NIE brauche, aber libreoffice deshalb ständig neu bauen muss.

Oder lags am kürzlichen graphite-Update? -> USE="-graphite" oder graphite downgraden

Wenn du das jetzt nicht gefixt bekommst, kannst du immer noch das alte ebuild in einem lokalen Overlay halten, bis die portage-Version für dich wieder funktioniert.

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kannst ja mit den extensions rumspielen...

 

Habe ich bereits versucht ohne Erfolg. Und viele sind sowieso nicht aktiviert nur das was mir als sinnvoll erscheint.

```
[ebuild     U ~] app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2 [3.6.1.2] USE="branding cups dbus gstreamer gtk java kde opengl svg vba webdav (-aqua) -binfilter -binfilterdebug -eds -gnome -jemalloc -mysql -odk -postgres -test" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="pdfimport presenter-console presenter-minimizer wiki-publisher -nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript" 0 kB
```

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ansonsten wäre noch interessant, wie viel MB Ram/Swap/Platz in $PORTAGE_BUILDDIR du hast - und ein emerge --info wg. C[XX]_FLAGS usw.

 

Ich habe das ganze System mit ausnahme von "/boot" auf der gleichen Partition (weil es eine eher kleinere SSD ist) wo noch über 70GB frei sind.

Hier noch das "emerge --info":

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.6.1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2450M_CPU_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Oct 2012 08:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo floppym kde gentoo-guis

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/floppym /var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/gentoo-guis"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl addns adns ads aim aio alisp alsa amd64 amr animgif ao apng archive aspell audiofile audit autoipd avahi avcodec avformat berkdb bidi bittorrent bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chrome chromium cjk clamav clamd clamdtop cli community consolekit cover coverage cpudetection cracklib crypt cups curl custom-optimization cvs cxx dbus dc1394 declarative device-mapper dga dhclient dia dirac djvu dri drm dso dtmf dts dv dvb dvd dvdr egl encode exif expat extensions extraengine extras faac fat fbcon ffmpeg fftw flac fluidsynth fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse g15 games gbm gd gdbm gif git glade glib glut gme gmp gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm graphviz growl gsm gstreamer gudev gzip h224 h281 h323 hddtemp hfs howl-compat http httpd hunspell hwdb iax iconv icu id3 id3tag idn ieee1394 imagemagick inkjar ios ios-vout ipod iptables ipv6 jabber java javascript jbig jfs joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos kqemu kvm ladspa lame lcms ldap libass libcaca libkms libmpeg2 libproxy libsamplerate libssh2 libtar live lm_sensors lua lvm lzma lzo mad mdnsresponder-compat mercurial midi milter mime minizip mixer mktemp mmap mmx mmxext mng modemmanager modules mono motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mpi mpx msn mssql mtp mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses net nettle network networking networkmanager nfs nls nntp nptl ntfs ntfsprogs ntp obex odbc ogg openal opencl openexr opengl openmp openrc pam pango pccts pch pcre pdf pdfimport perl phonon plasma plotutils png policykit posix postproc ppds pppd profile profiling projectm pth python qemu qemu-ifup qt3support qt4 quicktime quota raw rdesktop readline recode reiser4 reiserfs rpc rss rtmp rtsp run-as-root samba sasl sbc scale0tilt schroedinger sdl-image session sharedmem shine shmvideo shout simplexml sip sipim skins slp smbclient smp sna sndfile soap sockets songs sound soundex sounds spandsp speex spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse4_1 ssh ssl ssse3 startup-notification subversion sudo svg swig syslog szip t1lib taglib tcpd templates test-programs theora thinkpad threads thumbnail tiff toolbar trace track-src-odirect truetype twolame udev udisks unicode unlock-notify upnp upower usb utils v4l vaapi vcd vcdx vdpau videos vnc vorbis vpx vxml wav wavpack webcam webkit wifi wimax win32 winbind wmf x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xforward xfs xhtml xine xinerama xml xmp xmpp xorg xpm xscreensaver xterm xv xvid xvmc yahoo youtube zeroconf zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="*" APACHE2_MODULES="*" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-32 efi-64 pc coreboot multiboot qemu" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="pdfimport presenter-console presenter-minimizer wiki-publisher" LINGUAS="de en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm i386 ppc ppc64 ppcemb x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm i386 ppc ppc64 ppcabi32 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 i915 radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wg. "broken lib": ist das (mal wieder) wegen nem poppler update? Ich hab pdfimport mittlerweile deaktiviert, weil ich das NIE brauche, aber libreoffice deshalb ständig neu bauen muss.
> 
> Oder lags am kürzlichen graphite-Update? -> USE="-graphite" oder graphite downgraden

 

Das PDF Import Tool brauche ich recht häufig. Das hier sind die beiden defekten Libs (sind inzwischen zwei):

```
broken /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/libucpftp1.so (requires libcares.so.2)

broken /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/ucpcmis1.uno.so (requires libboost_date_time-1_48.so.1.48.0 libcares.so.2)
```

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Wenn du das jetzt nicht gefixt bekommst, kannst du immer noch das alte ebuild in einem lokalen Overlay halten, bis die portage-Version für dich wieder funktioniert.

 

Danke ich werde mir dann wohl ein kleines lokales Overlay machen mit diesem einem ebuild bis der Fehler gefixt ist.

EDIT:

Hat sich erledigt.

3.6.1.2 wollte auch nicht bauen also habe ich eben nochmal an den Extensions herumgeschraubt und obwohl das zuvor nichts gebracht hat scheint es jetzt zu funktionieren.   :Confused: 

Vermutlich war vorher noch was anderes nicht in Ordnung aber wie auch immer es funktioniert jetzt endlich auch mit 3.6.2.2 nur eben ohne pdfimport den ich eigentlich doch recht häufig einsetzen muss.

EDIT2:

zu früh gefreut es geht doch nicht ich dachte er sei schon beim Modul 35 durch aber da habe ich mich wohl verkuckt, tja so laufen jetzt demnach beide nicht 3.6.1.2 und 3.6.2.2...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## franzf

Das ist ja dann echt saudoof  :Sad: 

Geht es vllt. mit MAKEOPTS="-j1"? (libreoffice ist da manchmal eine zickige Diva)

Das libcares kommt von curl[ares], kann das sein?

----------

## schmidicom

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Geht es vllt. mit MAKEOPTS="-j1"? (libreoffice ist da manchmal eine zickige Diva)

 

Nein es bricht immer noch an genau der gleichen stelle ab wie vorher.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich würde nur sehr ungern auf die binary Version umsteigen nur wegen diesem einem scheiss Modul. Wenn man wenigstens wüsste für diese Teil "cli_ure" gut ist dann könnte man sicher auch heraus finden was ihm an meinem System nicht passt, aber jede Googlesuche von mir blieb erfolglos.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Das libcares kommt von curl[ares], kann das sein?

 

Ja dieses USE Flag habe ich aus der make.conf rausgeschmissen weil ich es nicht brauche aber selbst wenn ich curl wieder mit aktiviertem ares installiere ist noch eine weitere lib vorhanden die unzufrieden ist und das Update von 3.6.1.2 auf 3.6.2.2 steht dann auch immer noch aus.

----------

## ribx

Hab das gleiche Problem hier, und find auch keine anderen Bezugsquellen.

Ich mache jetzt gerade ein @world update. Mal schauen, ob es danach hinhaut.

Ich hatte alle LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS deaktiviert, btw. Damit hängt es nicht zusammen.

Grüße

ribx

----------

## schmidicom

So ich glaube ich bin nun einen Schritt weiter gekommen.

Da im Internet einige (solche die es unter Windows mit VS bauen wollen) mit diesem Modul "cli_ure" die gleichen Probleme haben dachte ich mir ich versuche mal deren Lösung (eine andere Version von VS zu nehmen) auf mein Szenario zu übertragen/portieren (wechsel der gcc Version) und tatsächlich er ist weitergekommen. Jetzt verwende ich gcc-4.6.3 anstelle von gcc-4.5.4 für libreoffice-3.6.2.2, mal sehen ob er damit auch den Rest nach Modul 35 "cli_ure" fehlerfrei baut.

Melde mich dann wenn es fertig ist.

EDIT:

Hat geklappt, jetzt ist libreoffice endlich aktuell und sauber.

Nur steht mir jetzt wohl durch das GCC Upgrade eine weitere Aufräumaktion bevor, naja damit kann ich leben.

EDIT2:

Hmm, dieser wechseln von gcc 4.5 auf 4.6 ist jetzt wesentlich unspektakulärer ausgefallen als vermutet. Nach einem "emerge --depclean" hat "revdep-rebuild" nicht eine lib gefunden die nicht in Ordnung wäre und auch sonst scheint noch alles zu funktionieren.

Mal sehen ob das beim nächsten Update auch noch so friedlich bleibt.  :Wink: 

----------

## ribx

Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht: nachdem ich alles geupdatet hatte und es erneut zu dem Fehler kam, hab ich die Fehlermeldung genauer gelesen:

```
 it seems that the error is inside 'l10ntools', please re-run build

 inside this module to isolate the error and/or test your fix:
```

und siehe da:

```
# cd /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/l10ntools

# make

(...)

S=/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2 && O=$S/solver/unxlngx6.pro && W=$S/workdir/unxlngx6.pro &&  mkdir -p $W/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/ $W/Dep/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/ && x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DCPPU_ENV=gcc3 -DENABLE_GRAPHITE -DENABLE_GTK -DGCC -DGXX_INCLUDE_PATH=/usr/lib64/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/include/g++-v4 -DHAVE_GCC_VISIBILITY_FEATURE -DHAVE_THREADSAFE_STATICS -DLINUX -DNDEBUG -DOPTIMIZE -DOSL_DEBUG_LEVEL=0 -DSUPD=360 -DUNIX -DUNX -DX86_64 -D_PTHREADS -D_REENTRANT   -DL10N_DLLIMPLEMENTATION -DHELPLINKER_DLLIMPLEMENTATION  -DSYSTEM_DB_HEADER='<db4.8/db.h>'  -DSYSTEM_EXPAT  -DSYSTEM_LIBXML     -Wall -Wendif-labels -Wextra -fmessage-length=0 -fno-common -pipe  -DLIBO_MERGELIBS -fPIC -Wshadow -Wsign-promo -Woverloaded-virtual  -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fvisibility=hidden  -fvisibility-inlines-hidden  -fno-strict-aliasing -std=gnu++0x -Wno-deprecated-declarations  -DEXCEPTIONS_ON -fexceptions -fno-enforce-eh-specs -O2 -c $S/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.cxx -o $W/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.o -MMD -MT $W/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.o -MP -MF $W/Dep/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.d_ -I$S/l10ntools/source/help/  -I/usr/include/CLucene/ext -I$O/inc/external -I$O/inc -I$S/solenv/inc   -I/usr/include/libxml2    -I/usr/include/libxml2     && mv $W/Dep/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.d_ $W/Dep/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.d

In file included from /usr/include/boost/functional/hash.hpp:6:0,

                 from /usr/include/boost/unordered/unordered_map.hpp:21,

                 from /usr/include/boost/unordered_map.hpp:16,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.hxx:33,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.cxx:30:

/usr/include/boost/functional/hash/hash.hpp:28:21: fatal error: typeindex: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.6.2.2/work/libreoffice-core-3.6.2.2/workdir/unxlngx6.pro/CxxObject/l10ntools/source/help/HelpCompiler.o] Error 1
```

leider findet eine google suche bei "typeindex: No such file or directory" nur 8 Ergebnisse. Aber auf meinem System gibt's schon ein typeindex, in meiner openwrt build Umgebung:

```
/home/##ZENSORED##/openwrt/svn/trunk/build_dir/toolchain-mips_r2_gcc-4.6-linaro_uClibc-0.9.33.2/gcc-linaro-4.6-2012.02/libstdc++-v3/include/std/typeindex
```

Ich gehe also davon aus, dass es ein bestandteil der libstdc++ vom gcc 4.6 ist!

Gibt es die möglichkeit, dem Ebuild zu sagen, dass es nicht mit gcc < 4.6 gebaut werden kann? Sollte ich einen bug öffnen?

[EDIT]  hat sich erledigt, gibts schon

----------

